# Pigeon treats



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if any of you have found a treat that fancy pigeons go for who are being fed by hand. I would love to feed my birds by hand, but so far have not found anything they pick up on as special. I have tried canned corn, but no luck. Any ideas or proven treats that you know of? thankyou in advance for any sharing of knowledge and experience.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

alby68 said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if any of you have found a treat that fancy pigeons go for who are being fed by hand. I would love to feed my birds by hand, but so far have not found anything they pick up on as special. I have tried canned corn, but no luck. Any ideas or proven treats that you know of? thankyou in advance for any sharing of knowledge and experience.


often people use peanuts unsalted spanish ones or chopped, it is given sparingly as they are fattening for the birds. but they go crazy for them when they start to actually try them so giving as a treat in small amounts by hand is why it is a good choice. 

IMO feeding their main ration or all feedings by hand is forcing the birds to get so hungry they let their guard down and the only reason they are getting that close is because they are just so hungry..personally I would not make my birds so hungry they let their guard down to get food. but that is just me. 

now treats they go bonkers over and are willing to get close just to get some is different IMO.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Agree with Spirit Wings. The treat my birds find irresistible is sunflower meats. Raw sunflowers without the shell. Don't feed roasted, salted sunflower meats. Nice thing is they are small enough for most any breed. I start out by tossing them in the aviary, one at a time. They pick them up and over time get bold enough to take them right out of my fingers.

Jim


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*sunflowers or peanuts*

My homers come to me for crushed peanuts.
My fantails won't eat peanuts but fly to my hand for black sunflower seeds.
I don't know why the difference.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

alby68 said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if any of you have found a treat that fancy pigeons go for who are being fed by hand. I would love to feed my birds by hand, but so far have not found anything they pick up on as special. I have tried canned corn, but no luck. Any ideas or proven treats that you know of? thankyou in advance for any sharing of knowledge and experience.


Like us pigeons have different personalities and tastes. Many say their pigeons like peanuts others say they don't. Some say their pigeons don't eat corn but my pigeons love corn more than anything else. They don't eat dry field peas nor peanuts. So you need to check out what your birds like most. Liking can also be developed in birds. My pigeons didn't eat sorgham at first but now by giving them sorgham when they're hungry developed a liking in them for sorgham. Similarly we can develop a liking in them for certain seeds. My pigeons love to eat black chicken peas or lentils or corn or almonds from palm of my hand. I believe in giving birds what's healthy for them so I don't give them much fatty seeds like peanuts or sunflower or such seeds. According to your thread, key mantra is find out what they like or develop a liking in them for seeds you want to feed them. Then when they start liking it then don't give them in their feed mix rather offer tiny amounts in hand. Feeding them major diet i.e, feed mix in feeders would be good for them


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

My pigeons love the green bengal gram (mung/moong beans)


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

My birds go absolutely banana's over safflour seeds. As in pushing out all other feed in the tray to get to that first. I even have a few birds that will fly up and eat out of my hand. Even after they have had breakfast and are full. Maybe because its good for the babies and its easy to carry, I asked but they wouldn't give away the secret.....


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

My wild pigeons like sunflower seeds but not as a meal because its only 1 ingredient of their diet, i feed mine a mix of Cracked Corn,Sunflower Seeds,Rolled Oats,White Millet,Sorghum,and i think another grain similar to white millet and sorghum or that's it, and some bread House Sparrows love whole wheat bread as a treat and white millet and sorghum. here is a top 10 favorite food of the House Sparrows i know:
1.Bread(treat) 2.White Millet/Sorghum/Sunflower Seeds(meal).
when i throw them corn they don't seem interested and don't eat it, but sometimes the fledglings (i call them chikaki?chikakis.) try to eat it. They open the sunflower seeds with their mouth. I didn't my pigeons a variety of foods but i am about too, i tried feeding them apple pieces in the size of their beaks i they ran for it but noticed they it was an apple and went back. Questiono They Like Seeds With A Hint Of Honey? (Including House Sparrows And Pigeons). I will try feeding them lettuce today, maybe cabbage, Questiono they eat Spinach? because i have lots of spinach including organic,
i don't buy white bread Whole wheat is healthy for the house and the Birds, (as treats)
when i run out of seeds, i feed them some whole wheat bread until i get more.
Someone dropped them pasta i don't think they can even break it in pieces they don't even go near it, almost like meat from a burger someone dropped long time ago i can remember. 2 Years since i met the pigeons, and i succeeded in their goal,
also the House Sparrows, When i Come Downstairs they all fly near to me they even teached their baby pigeons that am safe to them, even the baby pigeons come (juvenile)
and even the elderly pigeons come. like 10-plus pigeons are tamed to jump on my hand. and today i see much more Chikakis and pigeons.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Gray&Gandolf said:


> My wild pigeons like sunflower seeds but not as a meal because its only 1 ingredient of their diet, i feed mine a mix of Cracked Corn,Sunflower Seeds,Rolled Oats,White Millet,Sorghum,and i think another grain similar to white millet and sorghum or that's it, and some bread House Sparrows love whole wheat bread as a treat and white millet and sorghum. here is a top 10 favorite food of the House Sparrows i know:
> 1.Bread(treat) 2.White Millet/Sorghum/Sunflower Seeds(meal).
> when i throw them corn they don't seem interested and don't eat it, but sometimes the fledglings (i call them chikaki?chikakis.) try to eat it. They open the sunflower seeds with their mouth. I didn't my pigeons a variety of foods but i am about too, i tried feeding them apple pieces in the size of their beaks i they ran for it but noticed they it was an apple and went back. Questiono They Like Seeds With A Hint Of Honey? (Including House Sparrows And Pigeons). I will try feeding them lettuce today, maybe cabbage, Questiono they eat Spinach? because i have lots of spinach including organic,
> i don't buy white bread Whole wheat is healthy for the house and the Birds, (as treats)
> ...


Mine love spinach and kale, carrot shavings too. I find they especially like it very cold out of the fridge on hot days. 
Try adding peanut butter to the wheat bread. Makes it healthier and they love it.


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

Silver Wings said:


> Mine love spinach and kale, carrot shavings too. I find they especially like it very cold out of the fridge on hot days.
> Try adding peanut butter to the wheat bread. Makes it healthier and they love it.


I didn't know they eat peanut butter I was wondering that, Do they need pure peanut butter like 100% or/and the thick kind? And are you supposed to spread a thin layer of peanut butter? I will try carrot shavings, but do they eat the outer layer of the carrot or the inside or both? I am just starting to give my birds various foods. Update:the store ran out of the seeds I was typing about they are sometimes out of stock so i have't to buy the sunflower seed bird seeds,
Anyway they like it as a treat once in a while. I read that pigeons eat lettuce and go to people's gardens and eat cabbage, do they eat grocery cabbage? My pigeons also like barley but they don't sell them in bulk close to where I am,I will check about that now.
I read about birds a lot when I have time, I am thinking about making my pigeon loft plans, i will also build small bird houses on the loft for the other birds such as house sparrows and starlings,


----------

